# CB area update



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Upper east - flows are cranking huge. Some crews running though. Midget wrestler will throw you in the eddy on the left with willows and wood. The longer drops around the corner are stout so you better not swim. Better not miss your take out either. 

Daisy - great levels around 1000 on the slate gauge. Wood above the put in, otherwise clean fun all the way to take out. Big Wood Falls super clean. Favorite choice right now. 

Slate - wood in the normal spots. Scout or portage wicked Wanda. If you're paddling down to OBJ campground there are several river wide logs you must portage in the slow areas. Easily detectable. 

OBJ - high levels were fun!! Wood log that is 3/4 river wide after the first drop probably 100 yards downstream. Run far left - no problem to anyone that has enough talent to be there anyway. All of the waterfalls are clean. NO truck passing at the slate river for shuttle. 

SYOTR boys 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

